# The Don Williams concert



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 11, 2013)

I had just the greatest time last nite ! I am visiting my daughter, and she invited me to the Don Williams concert here in Huntsville. 
Don has been my most favorite singer since forever ;  and a longtime dream of actually seeing him in person in concert was realized last night.
 He sounds just like he does on his albums, and is very soft spoken. 
There was no theatrics, no jumping around on stage, Don just came out with his guitar, sat down on a bar stool, with his feet propped up, and sang to us for almost two hours. 

When he sang "You're My Best Friend" and the whole audience was singing along, it was almost like visiting him in his living room, and singing together.
If I had one of those bucket lists, this would have been right up by the top of the list to do, and it was every bit as awesome as I imagined it would be.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 11, 2013)

Great serendipity moment HFL, glad to hear you enjoyed yourself.  Glad he's still got it too.  It's too sad when some go beyond their use-by dates.  Good news all round.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad you got to go HFL. Don has had some great songs over the years.


----------



## TICA (Oct 12, 2013)

Good for you!  Sounds like it was a fun night.


----------

